# Fast Freddie Rodriguez



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Fast Freddie Rodriguez Descending Mt Diablo - VIDEO*

Watch Fast Freddie Rodriguez, 3 time US Pro Road Champion and Team Fast Freddie descend down the Famous Mt Diablo North Gate Road and shatter the Strava KOM record.

Load this Youtube video on your desktop or laptop only as it will not work on portable devises due to the soundtrack copyright issues. 

I filmed it in HD 1080P on a ReplayXD helmet cam. I am 3rd behind Freddie.
Its best viewed from a quality HD flat screen. And turn the volume up!

Click Here Fast Freddie Descent Of Mt Diablo - Ride of the Valkyries

*** DISCLAIMER ***

*1. Don't try this at home.

2. The cyclists in this video are all pros, retired pros & Masters Cat 1/2's

3. They know what they're doing (obviously) and have all signed the waiver.

4. This video was a filmed segment of "the thursday PRO ride".

5. It's called "the PRO ride" because (see 2 & 3)

6. This is an open ride that anyone can play, as long as you can keep up and sign the waiver. *


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice! I'd like to get a helmet cam someday.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rhauft said:


> Watch Fast Freddie Rodriguez, 3 time US Pro Road Champion and Team Fast Freddie descend down the Famous Mt Diablo North Gate Road and shatter the Strava KOM record.
> 
> Load this Youtube video on your descktop or laptop only as it will not work on portable devises due to the soundtrack itunes copyright issues.
> 
> ...



Awesome vid! Thanks for sharing!


BTW, I have that entire opera on CD  !


----------



## David St. Hubbins (Mar 5, 2011)

Those are some pretty aggressive lines to take on an open road.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

David St. Hubbins said:


> Those are some pretty aggressive lines to take on an open road.


I had glanced off to the side of the monitor for a moment and then looked back to the monitor just as they passed the white pickup truck going in the opposite direction. Talk about a startle response.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

David St. Hubbins said:


> Those are some pretty aggressive lines to take on an open road.


Perhaps I need to emphasize and clarify a few things...

1. The cyclist in this video are all pros, retired pros or Masters Cat 1/2's

2. They know what they're doing (obviously) and have all signed the waiver.

3. This video was a filmed segment of "the thursday PRO ride".

4. It's called "the PRO ride" because (see 1 & 2)

5. This is an open ride that anyone can play, as long as you can keep up and sign the waiver. 

6. Don't try this at home... :thumbsup:


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Too many near misses for my liking.

How's about trying it without crossing the centerline? That I'd like to see.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

rhauft said:


> Perhaps I need to emphasize and clarify a few things...
> 
> 1. The cyclist in this video are all pros, retired pros or Masters Cat 1/2's
> 
> ...


you really sign a waiver before every ride? 

I think it was fairly "safe" actually, considering the skills pro have and the risks they face in races. Besides, the videos (because they are shot with a single POV) tend to hide the sounds and visual cues that we all pick up to figure out if the car is coming up in the opposite lane.

thanks for sharing the video, I enjoyed it...


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

carlosflanders said:


> Too many near misses for my liking.


When my wife watched this, she had the same concerns and threatened to sell all my bikes.



carlosflanders said:


> How's about trying it without crossing the centerline? That I'd like to see.


I'll be sure to forward your concerns and suggestions on to the 3 time US Pro Road Champion...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

They were speeding in that park that was posted at 5mph at the entrance!! And we're all witnesses.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

55x11 said:


> you really sign a waiver before every ride?
> 
> I think it was fairly "safe" actually, considering the skills pro have and the risks they face in races. Besides, the videos (because they are shot with a single POV) tend to hide the sounds and visual cues that we all pick up to figure out if the car is coming up in the opposite lane.
> 
> thanks for sharing the video, I enjoyed it...


You are quite welcome, I appreciate your sentiments.

Lots of hand ringing in here... and for the record - there is nothing safe about dropping 3000 feet in 5 miles. 
It's a calculated risk that we as adults assume all risks.

As I said previously, Don't try this at home. This level of skill is not for the faint of heart or weak of knee.

God bless the internets.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*fast freddie*

is the KOM for the ascent or descent? Also isn't riding with a group a group not individual achievement?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Speaking of Fast Freddy (thread drift), what happened to him? I remember he was teh hawt in 2002, finishing second in Milan-Sanremo and Gent-Wevelgem, plus a few other near-wins. He was even in the winning team in Paris-Roubaix. 

His results seemed to dry up after he joined Lotto-Davitamon, wasn't he used as Robbie McEwen's lead-out?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

orange_julius said:


> Speaking of Fast Freddy (thread drift), what happened to him? I remember he was teh hawt in 2002, finishing second in Milan-Sanremo and Gent-Wevelgem, plus a few other near-wins. He was even in the winning team in Paris-Roubaix.
> 
> His results seemed to dry up after he joined Lotto-Davitamon, wasn't he used as Robbie McEwen's lead-out?


According to Wiki:



> *Fred Rodriguez* (born September 3, 1973 in Bogotá, Colombia) is an American professional road racing cyclist. His nickname is *Fast Freddie* due to his reputation as a sprint specialist. He is a three-time US national champion as winner of the US Pro Cycling Championship. He came up through the ranks of the U.S. National team (1992–1994) in the same 'class' as a series of other professional riders, including Lance Armstrong, Bobby Julich, George Hincapie, Jeff Evanshine, Chann McRae, and Kevin Livingston.
> 
> Rodriguez won four stages of the Tour de Georgia between 2003-07. He won Stage 9 of the 2004 Giro d'Italia, beating Italian sprinter Alessandro Petacchi, winner of the 2010 Tour de France green sprinter's jersey. Rodriguez finished a close second to Mario Cipollini in the 2002 Milan-San Remo classic. He also led out Davitamon-Lotto team-mate Robbie McEwen to win Stage 13 of the 2005 Tour de France from Miramas to Montpellier. Rodriguez has participated in all three Grand Tours: France, Italy and Spain. Rodriguez raced for the now-defunct Rock Racing team from 2008-2009.
> 
> Rodriguez supports youth cycling, including high school mountain bike racing. _Fast Freddie_ resides in Berkeley, California.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

steel515 said:


> is the KOM for the ascent or descent? Also isn't riding with a group a group not individual achievement?


oh no here we go again. 

in case you are serious, KOM is just a name for strava segment, it's historic and not to be taken literally. There are climbing KOMs, descending KOMs, rolling KOMs, flat KOMs, long KOMs and short KOMs - all kinds. I nominate KOM as the word of the year!

Descending is basically almost as fast solo as it is in a group, besides, the first rule of strava states: KOM is a KOM is a KOM... is a KOM. Everything else is whining.

And actually, even though Fast Freddie would almost always ride in the back of the autobus during ToC, TdF, Vuelta, Giro and other races, he is an amazingly fast climber, as far as us joe-schmoes are concerned - better than many continental pros.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

steel515 said:


> is the KOM for the ascent or descent? Also isn't riding with a group a group not individual achievement?


Interesting POV, but this particular Strava KOM was for the descent of Mt Diablo from the Ranger station to the bottom gate on North Gate Road.

The way Strava works is it allows its users/members to compare their individual rides with other members who have ridden the same routes. Data is compiled thru your Garmin or other portable GPS devise. Smaller/shorter segments can be created individually for specific portions of your route to establish the "KOM" or "QOM". On Strava, It does not have to be a climb to be considered a K or QOM. That is a general term for the fastest time on that particular segment.

GPS Bike Routes and Cycling Training Log | Strava

HTH //Rob


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

rhauft said:


> Lots of hand ringing in here... and for the record - there is nothing safe about dropping 3000 feet in 5 miles.
> It's a calculated risk that we as adults assume all risks.
> 
> As I said previously, Don't try this at home. This level of skill is not for the faint of heart or weak of knee.


Don't get me wrong, I really enjoyed the video. I was assuming it was a closed course at some special event until I saw the truck.

And don't worry, I won't try this at home.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

orange_julius said:


> Speaking of Fast Freddy (thread drift), what happened to him? I remember he was teh hawt in 2002, finishing second in Milan-Sanremo and Gent-Wevelgem, plus a few other near-wins. He was even in the winning team in Paris-Roubaix.
> His results seemed to dry up after he joined Lotto-Davitamon, wasn't he used as Robbie McEwen's lead-out?


What happened to Freddie Rodriguez?

The same thing that happens to all world class athletes; AGE

Freddie is 38 years young and is living the good life here in Berkeley California.
He is still racing professionally as captain for Team Exergy Team Exergy [ ride the wind ] 
Freddie Rodriguez Joins Team Exergy | Cyclingnews.com.

I ride and train with Freddie a couple times per week. I am honored to call him my friend. As an aging retired Cat1/2 myself, I can attest that Freddie is still all world in terms of speed, fitness, and above all else; *CLASS*.

Freddie is also an accomplished business man, entrepreneur and philanthropist with numerous charities, youth development projects and a growing clothing and sportswear company. prooff, inc. | Home 

It is such an honor and privilege (did I mention humbling) to ride with the 3 time US Pro Road champion. It's like playing pickle with Willie Mays in his prime.

//Rob


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Rob, keep posting videos!
I'm now following you on Strava. :thumbsup:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rhauft said:


> What happened to Freddie Rodriguez?
> 
> The same thing that happens to all world class athletes; AGE
> 
> ...


Hey, I'll probably get to meet him this year at the Team Exergy Presentation Party here in Boise! I missed a chance last season to go due to work. 

I ride with Rock and Road Cycling Club and somehow our club party was with Team Exergy's Presentation party last year. An E.R. doctor I work with is on bike clubs' board of directors.


It's funny; I remember reading about Freddie on Team Exergy's website last year because he was the newest rider added at the time, I believe. It wasn't until you mentioned it that I added two and two that it was him!

That's pretty awesome!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

KenS said:


> Don't get me wrong, I really enjoyed the video. I was assuming it was a closed course at some special event until I saw the truck.
> 
> And don't worry, I won't try this at home.


if you want to see really crazy bike descents, it is these rides:

Craziest possible mountain biking video
or
Insane Downhill Bike Race In Chile valparaiso polc 2011 - YouTube


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

BunnV said:


> Rob, keep posting videos!
> I'm now following you on Strava. :thumbsup:


Thanks Victor, I saw that and I've got an eye on you too 
Since I only just got the camera, this was my first real attempt.
Stay tuned...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

55x11 said:


> if you want to see really crazy bike descents, it is these rides:
> 
> Craziest possible mountain biking video
> or
> Insane Downhill Bike Race In Chile valparaiso polc 2011 - YouTube


in the first case they will just annoy the rescue workers that have to haul up the bodies. 
In the second it's a closed course.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Almost fast enough a Saturday in March some years ago.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Almost fast enough a Saturday in March some years ago.



Cool pic!

What race was that?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Milano-San Remo 2002, nothing less.

Seems like Super Mario really was in his way that spring. Here's Gent-Wevelgem:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Milano-San Remo 2002, nothing less.
> 
> Seems like Super Mario really was in his way that spring. Here's Gent-Wevelgem:


Cool, thanks!


A 298km race.......:eek6: !


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> A 298km race.......:eek6: !


Very rich history too. Check this site if you haven't:
The Milan-San Remo Cycle Race


----------



## the_doctor (Dec 27, 2008)

rhauft said:


> Watch Fast Freddie Rodriguez, 3 time US Pro Road Champion and Team Fast Freddie descend down the Famous Mt Diablo North Gate Road and shatter the Strava KOM record.
> 
> Load this Youtube video on your descktop or laptop only as it will not work on portable devises due to the soundtrack itunes copyright issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! I remember Freddie!! When I just starting in racing then I heard the name. His name or the McCormack brothers smell like real bike racing to me! I've seen the McCormack brothers race!! So cool to be in the same race as them albeit cat 4!

The video was great! Quality was excellent.

Thanks for the link and do more!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

den bakker said:


> In the second it's a closed course.


not to stray dogs it is not!


----------



## jms (Jan 9, 2008)

*A dissenting opinion*

I wonder what Jure Robic's son and widow would think of this video.

Jure Robic Killed In Road Accident - BikeRadar

IIRC Rodriguez is also married and a father too. 

Nothing like a little video to glorify reckless, irresponsible, and self indulgent behavior in search of [minor] celebrity/notoriety.

Boo.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

jms said:


> I wonder what Jure Robic's son and widow would think of this video.
> 
> Jure Robic Killed In Road Accident - BikeRadar
> 
> ...


Uggh...
Rodriguez is a professional. Has it ever occurred to you that what may look like reckless and irresponsibly dangerous to you is a routine to most pros like Fast Freddie? Or that your own descents (or just a leisurly riding at 15mph in traffic) that may appear super-safe to you will appear as reckless and irresponsibly dangerous to newbie riders or non-cyclists? Or that videos from cyclist POV always make it seem more dangerous than it really is?

Do you really think that Rodriguez was riding especially recklessly for celebrity/notoriety of RBR members being impressed?! Or perhaps this is just what he does, every day, whether filmed or not - and the video was just a glimpse into Fast Freddie's training ride?

I fail to see a connection to Jure Robic's death.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

jms said:


> I wonder what Jure Robic's son and widow would think of this video.
> 
> Jure Robic Killed In Road Accident - BikeRadar
> 
> ...


Any future videos I post will have a strong warning and disclaimer for those that are not comfortable with this brand of cycling. 
My bad for not anticipating this level of hand ringing. 

We know the risks, we, the cyclists in this video have descended down that mountain literally hundreds of times and are training on it 2-3 times per week. We are so fortunate to have this amazing terrain right at our door step. We know every crack, divot and pimple on that magnificent piece of lonely road. We also have the utmost respect for it. We know the consequences of inattention all too well. I would never claim that what we do is without risk, but we accept those risks and trust our own skills and instincts to overcome what you perceive to be too dangerous. 
Btw most if not all the cyclist in this video, including myself are married with children.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

jms said:


> I wonder what Jure Robic's son and widow would think of this video.
> 
> Jure Robic Killed In Road Accident - BikeRadar
> 
> ...


The only things in common with your article and the video is:

1) Male rider.
2) Bike
3) Open public road.

That's it! 

Your post/point makes absolutely no sense in regards to that article and the posted video. 

And your description of the descent tells me a lot about your negative attitude in general. It even sounds like Fast Freddie actually told you why he descended like he did, right? He told you it was for self indulgence and a search of [minor] celebrity/notoriety. Is that correct?


Your entire post is based on _huge_ assumptions and unfounded points.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

55x11 said:


> Uggh...
> Rodriguez is a professional. Has it ever occurred to you that what may look like reckless and irresponsibly dangerous to you is a routine to most pros like Fast Freddie? Or that your own descents (or just a leisurly riding at 15mph in traffic) that may appear super-safe to you will appear as reckless and irresponsibly dangerous to newbie riders or non-cyclists? Or that videos from cyclist POV always make it seem more dangerous than it really is?
> 
> Do you really think that Rodriguez was riding especially recklessly for celebrity/notoriety of RBR members being impressed?! Or perhaps this is just what he does, every day, whether filmed or not - and the video was just a glimpse into Fast Freddie's training ride?
> ...


landis' hip called and would like a word with you.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

55x11 said:


> not to stray dogs it is not!


don't care much about them. I consider people using open roads slightly above a valparaiso strays, YMMV.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

Milan San Remo, Fred finished second that day to Cippo. I would gladly have lost MSM to Cippo...that would have been an honor. I'm sure Fred doesn't feel the same way.

I ride this Mtn often and take many chances on this descent. What's not readily apparent from the video is that there are very clear sight-lines through most of the corners. There's only a few towards the bottom where you can't see through...though Fred seemed to blow through those as well...his sixth sense is stronger than mine! Beautiful to watch, thanks for posting.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Very, very entertaining. Thank you.


----------



## jms (Jan 9, 2008)

rhauft said:


> Any future videos I post will have a strong warning and disclaimer for those that are not comfortable with this brand of cycling.
> My bad for not anticipating this level of hand ringing.
> 
> We know the risks, we, the cyclists in this video have descended down that mountain literally hundreds of times and are training on it 2-3 times per week. We are so fortunate to have this amazing terrain right at our door step. We know every crack, divot and pimple on that magnificent piece of lonely road. We also have the utmost respect for it. We know the consequences of inattention all too well. I would never claim that what we do is without risk, but we accept those risks and trust our own skills and instincts to overcome what you perceive to be too dangerous.
> Btw most if not all the cyclist in this video, including myself are married with children.


Hey whatever, we disagree, no more no less.

What I'm trying to point out is, if anything does happen, others [family and friends] are left behind to deal with the consequences, emotional and otherwise. Going further, nobody sane forgets having someone critically injured or die colliding with their car.

And though your skills may be above category, it's not a professional event, it's a completely uncontrolled environment and oncoming drivers, hikers, dogs, etc. may not be as skilled or aware of what your doing. There's no medical aid available, no course marshals, etc, etc, etc. **** happens, and compressing the margin for error, eventually, the law of averages catches up to us all. 

Posting the video, and time, creates a benchmark for others aspiring to prove themselves. Others who aren't as skilled, or experienced, or prudent in the timing of their attempts may/will "run out of talent". 

As a parent, ask yourself honestly, what would you think if you saw one of your children doing that on Diablo, in that kind of situation? Is that something you would want to inspire them to do?

Smoking fast run BTW. I'd fill my chamois going half that fast.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

jms said:


> Hey whatever, we disagree, no more no less.
> 
> **** unnecessary and redundant rant ****
> 
> Smoking fast run BTW. I'd fill my chamois going half that fast.


You made your point, now loosen your grip, change the channel and let it go


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rhauft said:


> You made your point, now loosen your grip, change the channel and let it go



Agreed.


----------



## trustbran (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the vid! As I watched this, I kept saying to myself that they are riding great lines to navigate each turn! They did not come extremely close to any of the edges, as soon as a vehicle approached they made enough room to pull in, and steered wide when pulling up to any upcoming cyclist. Excellent handling at speeds indeed! 

I ride Mt.Diablo every mid week since moving here from Hawaii 2 months ago and I try to pick identical lines going down. I have seen some idiot cyclists riding down Mt. Diablo before, so fast Freddie and this group pretty much rode this as safe at these speeds as possible. 

Mahalo, 
Brandon


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

55x11 said:


> if you want to see really crazy bike descents, it is these rides:
> 
> Craziest possible mountain biking video
> or
> Insane Downhill Bike Race In Chile valparaiso polc 2011 - YouTube


Thanks for posting. Now all I need is something to get my heart rate down to normal.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

trustbran said:


> Thanks for the vid! As I watched this, I kept saying to myself that they are riding great lines to navigate each turn! They did not come extremely close to any of the edges, as soon as a vehicle approached they made enough room to pull in, and steered wide when pulling up to any upcoming cyclist. Excellent handling at speeds indeed!
> 
> I ride Mt.Diablo every mid week since moving here from Hawaii 2 months ago and I try to pick identical lines going down. I have seen some idiot cyclists riding down Mt. Diablo before, so fast Freddie and this group pretty much rode this as safe at these speeds as possible.
> 
> ...


agreed. they always seemed to be in control.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

jms said:


> What I'm trying to point out is, if anything does happen, others [family and friends] are left behind to deal with the consequences, emotional and otherwise. Going further, nobody sane forgets having someone critically injured or die colliding with their car.


Erroneous argument. If someone dies in their sleep people will be left behind to deal with the consequences, emotional and otherwise. That is part of life, whether people are pursuing something that they love, or just living out their day to day lives.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*"class"*

I wouldn't want my name recognized as in the same class as...a lst of cyclist with most suspected of or proven to have cheated. But not many seem to mind cheating in this sport.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

hummina shadeeba said:


> I wouldn't want my name recognized as in the same class as...a lst of cyclist with most suspected of or proven to have cheated. But not many seem to mind cheating in this sport.


Thank you for resurrecting the this thread to say that. Really.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

hummina shadeeba said:


> I wouldn't want my name recognized as in the same class as...a lst of cyclist with most suspected of or proven to have cheated. But not many seem to mind cheating in this sport.


WTF are you talking about? What list? What exactly are you accusing Freddie Rodreguez of?

To my knowledge, he has never been suspected of anything. Please enlighten us with hard facts.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

a bit sad to read this thread from January, knowing that a guy died on a descent while trying to beat a stupid Strava descending KOM, in the Bay Area, a couple months later.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> a bit sad to read this thread from January, knowing that a guy died on a descent while trying to beat a stupid Strava descending KOM, in the Bay Area, a couple months later.


There's no IQ test for cycling, if so, I wouldn't have any training buddies


----------



## jms (Jan 9, 2008)

*Sigh*



Creakyknees said:


> a bit sad to read this thread from January, knowing that a guy died on a descent while trying to beat a stupid Strava descending KOM, in the Bay Area, a couple months later.


Sigh.

Agreed.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> a bit sad to read this thread from January, knowing that a guy died on a descent while trying to beat a stupid Strava descending KOM, in the Bay Area, a couple months later.


FF indeed is a classy guy, all-pro, and yet all-nice - met him while I was enroute to a Mt Diablo ride three months ago.

Indeed, very sad accident - the guy was an accomplished engineer and loved cycling. The Strava idea does evoke the masculine instinct for challenge, and breaking records, either a mountain climb KOM, or a descending KOM - the latter being much more precarious since you're out in the open road. Heard the guy (who died) was trying to beat a KOM record, and a car crossed his path, and he died after the collision. Condolences to his family, & may he RIP.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Strava champions. Lame.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

O. I forgot to mention. I read it in Wikipedia. 
" He came up through the ranks of the U.S. National team (1992–1994) in the same 'class' as a series of other professional riders, including Lance Armstrong, Bobby Julich, George Hincapie, Jeff Evanshine, Chann McRae, and Kevin Livingston."
They quote it
As far as Freddie cheating...he doesn't sit with the best company being a pro cyclist period but he seems a couple extra steps beyond even the average. And he kinda looks a bit puffy like Floyd. For me a classy cyclist rides to win and doesn't cheat comma, and always puts on just the right amount of cologne. I'm not going to deny he's a fast bike rider..but aren't there more important things. Maybe I'm trying to pull too much good stuff out of class. I don't have the hot urine on hand but given a bet on this likely unknowable id bet...classless. But maybe he'll come out and tell all the juice and then I'll think he then had class


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

Mass start race champions- lame


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

hummina shadeeba said:


> Mass start race champions- lame


So you're a multiple use trail champion? 

You go girl.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweet video. 

Since that opening post back in January, Fast Freddie has had a pretty good season and impressive comeback with Team Exergy. He scored a number of top ten finishes against a strong field in the ToC, showing that he still has quite a sprint. 

I met FF in passing. I've won amateur races here and there in higher cats but I'm not a pro or anyone special on the bike. I'm just a working stiff who likes to ride a bike. I'm sure he doesn't remember me -- I'm just some f-ing guy. That said, FF was super cool and friendly with me, as I'm sure he is to everyone. Not to mention that he has given a lot back to cycling. 


So what can we say about Fast Freddie? Awesome descender, impressive palmarès, impressive sprint to this day, and a good guy. Class? I think so.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Great video. Thanks for posting. 

I've used it for the rest interval doing home brew indoor training and it's great. Interesting comparing the different lines taken between you and your friend that you were following.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

jms said:


> As a parent, ask yourself honestly, what would you think if you saw one of your children doing that on Diablo, in that kind of situation? Is that something you would want to inspire them to do?


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I ride that route at least weekly, you can see oncoming traffic from days ahead. Im not for crossing yellow lines, but Diablo is a pretty barren place to ride. There are often more cyclists than cars on the road during weekdays.

Cry all you want about him being unsafe, but you dont get to be pro or a good descender by not taking risks.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Rhymenocerus said:


> I ride that route at least weekly, you can see oncoming traffic from days ahead. Im not for crossing yellow lines, but Diablo is a pretty barren place to ride. There are often more cyclists than cars on the road during weekdays.
> 
> Cry all you want about him being unsafe, but you dont get to be pro or a good descender by not taking risks.


Bit of a moot point if you're not going to become a pro. Besides, most amateur races are decided going up the dang hill.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I heard that if you win strava you become pro.


----------

